# the one good thing that happened today



## thatswet (Oct 22, 2006)

We did some group relaxation exercises in my acting class today. I sat facing a fellow student, and we mirrored each others hand motions in front of us without communicating verbally. It sounds really stupid, but I felt a strong connection to her, and my hands were shaking because I was really nervous. And then afterwards I told her that I could tell she had done the exercise before and it was night meeting her. She said the exercise was similar to being in a relationship, and that the class should be fun. It was a good experience, although the rest of my day sucked.


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

Cool!


----------



## LarryDavid (Oct 17, 2006)

We did something like this in my intro pshycology class. We had to stare into the eyes of another classmate for a few minutes. It wasn't mandatory, but I got to tell you it was a very uncomforting experience. :hide


----------

